# The Off Topic Thread



## ian (Oct 19, 2020)

This is a safe space. If you have an opinion, please feel free to share it here. Whatever you write, it will be on topic, because it is off topic.


----------



## BillHanna (Oct 19, 2020)

As soon as I told my wife I’m done buying knives for the year, people sell stuff I want. Individuals and retailers alike. F$ck y’all


----------



## ian (Oct 19, 2020)

Possible topics include: 

1) What was the knife buy that you most regret?
2) How many knives are you currently hiding from your spouse?
3) How many parrots do you have?

Edit: thanks, @BillHanna for kicking us off with a very on topic first post!


----------



## BillHanna (Oct 19, 2020)

1. Dao fudging Vua. 
2. *speaks loudly* NONE. NONE AT ALL.
3. Who’s askin’


----------



## spaceconvoy (Oct 19, 2020)

- I once bought a knife so good that it quieted the restlessness of my soul for more than a few hours

- the moon is a hologram projected by satan to deceive us with science

- just kidding, that first statement is obviously preposterous


----------



## Qapla' (Oct 19, 2020)

What topics are off-topic for discussion in an Off Topic thread in the Off Topic subforum?


----------



## juice (Oct 19, 2020)

OT


----------



## M1k3 (Oct 19, 2020)

juice said:


> OT


OT or OT?


----------



## juice (Oct 19, 2020)

OT


----------



## BillHanna (Oct 19, 2020)

Losing the coin toss before OT


----------



## valgard (Oct 19, 2020)

Why are the shipments to me so much slower than shipments from me? Arggggg


----------



## ian (Oct 19, 2020)

valgard said:


> Why are the shipments to me so much slower than shipments from me? Arggggg



They aren’t, really. People just want a few more days to play with your forthcoming knives and stones, and they falsify the tracking data.


----------



## BillHanna (Oct 19, 2020)

I’m excited to rejoin our local CSA, next year.


----------



## valgard (Oct 19, 2020)

Sneaky bastards


----------



## alterwisser (Oct 20, 2020)

BillHanna said:


> As soon as I told my wife I’m done buying knives for the year, people sell stuff I want. Individuals and retailers alike. F$ck y’all



never make promises to your wife.

maybe the one at the wedding. But it’s kinda difficult to not make it ... so you’re hands are tied


----------



## alterwisser (Oct 20, 2020)

ian said:


> They aren’t, really. People just want a few more days to play with your forthcoming knives and stones, and they falsify the tracking data.



lets (not) talk about the now banned member who sent fake tracking numbers?!


----------



## ian (Oct 20, 2020)

alterwisser said:


> lets (not) talk about the now banned member who sent fake tracking numbers?!



Wait, who was that? Let’s, let’s!


----------



## LewRob80 (Oct 20, 2020)

ian said:


> Possible topics include:
> 
> 1) What was the knife buy that you most regret?
> 2) How many knives are you currently hiding from your spouse?
> ...


1) if one regrets, one shall just buy/try another!

2) outta sight, outta mind (aka only use at work)

3) do parrots count as wandering pups who don’t leave your side?


----------



## AFKitchenknivesguy (Oct 20, 2020)

So who got the Shigs yesterday?

Dammit...


----------



## damiano (Oct 20, 2020)

AFKitchenknivesguy said:


> So who got the Shigs yesterday?
> 
> Dammit...


Careful or the mods step in for being off topic.


----------



## big D (Oct 20, 2020)

BillHanna said:


> As soon as I told my wife I’m done buying knives for the year, people sell stuff I want. Individuals and retailers alike. F$ck y’all


You did say knives, which is of course plural. Choose wisely.
D.


----------



## BillHanna (Oct 20, 2020)

big D said:


> You did say knives, which is of course plural. Choose wisely.
> D.


Enabler.


----------



## panda (Oct 20, 2020)

my butthole burns when i eat spicy food


----------



## panda (Oct 20, 2020)

M1k3 said:


> OT or OT?


on time or over time?


----------



## BillHanna (Oct 20, 2020)

panda said:


> my butthole burns when i eat spicy food


Is it worth it, though?


----------



## panda (Oct 20, 2020)

BillHanna said:


> Is it worth it, though?


 yes, no pain no gain


----------



## spaceconvoy (Oct 20, 2020)

BillHanna said:


> Is it worth it, though?


not really, there are other ways to make your butthole burn without the calories


----------



## panda (Oct 20, 2020)

spaceconvoy said:


> not really, there are other ways to make your butthole burn without the calories


like reading some of the posts on kkf?


----------



## BillHanna (Oct 20, 2020)

spaceconvoy said:


> not really, there are other ways to make your butthole burn without the calories


You flirt, you.


----------



## spaceconvoy (Oct 20, 2020)




----------



## M1k3 (Oct 20, 2020)

panda said:


> on time or over time?


Oui Chef!


----------



## ian (Oct 20, 2020)

So what is up with Dao Vua? Do they have decent steel at least?


----------



## M1k3 (Oct 20, 2020)

Leaf spring (probably 5160 or similar) or pipeline steel (). Haven't used one.. If heat treated right, it should be ok and pretty tough-ish.


----------



## IsoJ (Oct 21, 2020)

ian said:


> So what is up with Dao Vua? Do they have decent steel at least?


I have one, easy to sharpen, maybe 59-60hrc. Sharpened few times, grind is all over the place, very light and profile is a bit different(read ugly). Needs a lot of work and I dont feel like doing it.


----------



## Carl Kotte (Oct 21, 2020)

What if I changed my hobby: what would I be into then? Is knifeneerding replaceable? Discuss!


----------



## Twigg (Oct 21, 2020)

I just received my first pair of Gripfast 10 eye Boots yesterday. They are more comfortable than I imagined and seem to be very well made. I always wanted to try them, but stubbornly stuck with Docs for years, even when the quality took a nose dive several years back.


----------



## M1k3 (Oct 22, 2020)

Carl Kotte said:


> What if I changed my hobby: what would I be into then? Is knifeneerding replaceable? Discuss!


Taxidermy. No. /Discussion


----------



## ian (Oct 22, 2020)

Twigg said:


> I just received my first pair of Gripfast 10 eye Boots yesterday. They are more comfortable than I imagined and seem to be very well made. I always wanted to try them, but stubbornly stuck with Docs for years, even when the quality took a nose dive several years back.View attachment 99758



Why do you wear boots? I feel like I live in a different universe from boot wearers, but I'm alternate-universe-curious.


----------



## Qapla' (Oct 22, 2020)

Carl Kotte said:


> What if I changed my hobby: what would I be into then? Is knifeneerding replaceable? Discuss!


Perhaps changing the hobby to knife making? Possibly.


----------



## Twigg (Oct 22, 2020)

ian said:


> Why do you wear boots? I feel like I live in a different universe from boot wearers, but I'm alternate-universe-curious.


Its what I got use to. They are comfortable for me, not squishy like tennis shoes. I have been wearing boots since the early 90's and doubt I'll change. They offer more foot protection as well. Finally, I think a small part of it is still expressing my love of ska and punk. I guess its really not any one thing, but I really like wearing them.


----------



## ian (Oct 22, 2020)

Qapla' said:


> Perhaps changing the hobby to knife making? Possibly.



Makers are like the ultimate nerds, tho.


----------



## WildBoar (Oct 22, 2020)

panda said:


> my butthole burns when i eat spicy food


Weird. Mine doesn't burn until I crap it out...


----------



## daveb (Oct 22, 2020)

Come on ICE CREAM!


----------



## M1k3 (Oct 22, 2020)

daveb said:


> Come on ICE CREAM!


"I knew I shouldn't of ate that burrito!"


----------



## boomchakabowwow (Oct 22, 2020)

Safe place? I like my German knifes..a lot.


----------



## tchan001 (Oct 22, 2020)

I like my German knives a lot too. They happen to be Xerxes and Tilman.


----------



## ian (Oct 22, 2020)

Good tip. Gotta get myself a Xerxes. I’m starting to cook a lot more lobster and I’m often worried about the tip on my Japanese knives when I split their heads open.


----------



## tchan001 (Oct 22, 2020)

I'm not touching any lobster tail with my Xerxes. The tip is too thin to handle that. I'd use my CCK cleaver for that.


----------



## M1k3 (Oct 22, 2020)

tchan001 said:


> I'm not touching any lobster tail with my Xerxes. The tip is too thin to handle that.


Are you sure?


----------



## ian (Oct 22, 2020)

Never know until you try, that’s my motto. And if at first you don’t succeed, try try again!


----------



## M1k3 (Oct 22, 2020)

I had a knife that I thought was a bit fragile. Then a coworker started cutting live spot prawns in half with it. It came out fine. It's now living a hopefully full life in Montana.


----------



## IsoJ (Oct 22, 2020)

ian said:


> Never know until you try, that’s my motto. And if at first you don’t succeed, try try again!


Yes, three times at least. The Xerxes succes % is quite high, I think you might nail it the first time


----------



## M1k3 (Oct 22, 2020)

IsoJ said:


> Yes, three times at least. The Xerxes succes % is quite high, I think you might nail it the first time


Just got to get a running start.


----------



## IsoJ (Oct 22, 2020)

M1k3 said:


> Just got to get a running start.


New Kipp has thin tip. The shape indicates that it will shine with the frozen wood


----------



## tchan001 (Oct 22, 2020)

Mine is a laser so absolutely no lobster tail shell. Thanks but no thanks.


----------



## ian (Oct 22, 2020)

IsoJ said:


> New Kipp has thin tip. The shape indicates that it will shine with the frozen wood




Totally. I got this wonderful Toyama nakiri from RockyBasel a while ago and it’s amazing at that. The shape also makes
it possible to use as a garden trowel, and you can use the blade to cut through any roots. Works well with an aggressive 30 grit edge. All you nakiri haters don’t know what you’re missing.


----------



## IsoJ (Oct 22, 2020)

It still missed the point of the tip and the edge runs short


----------



## tchan001 (Oct 22, 2020)

Ian, with the nakiri you're missing the point and the topic runs short. lol


----------



## ModRQC (Oct 22, 2020)

ian said:


> 1) What was the knife buy that you most regret?
> 2) How many knives are you currently hiding from your spouse?
> 3) How many parrots do you have?



Global; but I returned it.

I don't... really... I rotate them. I'm really counting on the fact she'll have a hard time keeping tracks.

One... surprise being that I fathered it.


----------



## Carl Kotte (Oct 23, 2020)

I would want to start collecting gold


----------



## tchan001 (Oct 23, 2020)

Collect silver. You can make your own version of the Soy silver frying pan.


----------



## M1k3 (Oct 23, 2020)

Carl Kotte said:


> I would want to start collecting gold


For gold teeth in your taxidermied animals?


----------



## M1k3 (Oct 23, 2020)

Scientists Are Dead Set on Proving Schrödinger’s Cat in Real Life


But don't worry—they're not going to harm any cats.




www.popularmechanics.com


----------



## alterwisser (Oct 23, 2020)

Carl Kotte said:


> I would want to start collecting gold



how about starting with a knife with a handle made of gold?


----------



## Carl Kotte (Oct 23, 2020)

You people are strange! I already have a knife with a Golden handle.


----------



## juice (Oct 24, 2020)

M1k3 said:


> Scientists Are Dead Set on Proving Schrödinger’s Cat in Real Life
> 
> 
> But don't worry—they're not going to harm any cats.
> ...


With the ads and all the other junk, that was unreadable. Although I did give a wry smile at the ads for the best cat hair vacuum, showing that at someone thinks the cat exists in some from.


----------



## M1k3 (Oct 24, 2020)

juice said:


> With the ads and all the other junk, that was unreadable. Although I did give a wry smile at the ads for the best cat hair vacuum, showing that at someone thinks the cat exists in some from.


Ads? #AdBlock


----------



## juice (Oct 24, 2020)

M1k3 said:


> Ads? #AdBlock


Running uBlock Origin, but most of the ads were for their own content (I think), so don't flag as ads.


----------



## ian (Oct 24, 2020)

There’s also a browser extension that will resolve the Schroedinger paradox, fyi.


----------



## M1k3 (Oct 24, 2020)

ian said:


> There’s also a browser extension that will resolve the Schroedinger paradox, fyi.


Once I get the extension, is it installed/not installed/working/not working?


----------



## spaceconvoy (Oct 24, 2020)

Is it weird to say 'gochisousama deshita' to yourself when eating alone?


----------



## ian (Oct 24, 2020)

spaceconvoy said:


> Is it weird to say 'gochisousama deshita' to yourself when eating alone?



_Someone _needs to thank the chef.


----------



## Twigg (Oct 24, 2020)

M1k3 said:


> Once I get the extension, is it installed/not installed/working/not working?


Depends on if there is an observer.


----------



## ian (Oct 24, 2020)

Google is always watching.


----------



## M1k3 (Oct 24, 2020)

Twigg said:


> Depends on if there is an observer.





ian said:


> Google is always watching.


----------



## spaceconvoy (Oct 24, 2020)

I realize y'all are talking about browser extensions, but I feel like this is a good answer to my question about 'gochisousama' etiquette too


----------



## ian (Oct 24, 2020)

Just watch, Alexa is gonna respond.


----------



## panda (Oct 24, 2020)

people that report posts on the internet are the biggest losers possible, lol
i imagine they have no life, no friends, and have zero fun and are content with being such a boring person.


----------



## bahamaroot (Oct 24, 2020)

Yeah and....


----------



## alterwisser (Oct 25, 2020)

Carl Kotte said:


> You people are strange! I already have a knife with a Golden handle.



Peeing on a regular handle doesn’t count


----------



## ian (Oct 25, 2020)

panda said:


> people that report posts on the internet are the biggest losers possible, lol
> i imagine they have no life, no friends, and have zero fun and are content with being such a boring person.



I reported this, but the mods told me to **** off.


----------



## panda (Oct 25, 2020)

ian said:


> I reported this, but the mods told me to **** off.


you full of sh1t


----------



## WildBoar (Oct 25, 2020)

panda said:


> you full of sh1t


reported...


----------



## Twigg (Oct 26, 2020)

Back on topic, the 3 greatest movies about college:

1) Animal House
2) Back to School
3) Old School


----------



## M1k3 (Oct 26, 2020)

4) Accepted


----------



## BillHanna (Oct 26, 2020)

candy bars (US Division)

1. Skor
2. Twix
3. Snickers
4. Payday
5. Caramello 
Honorable Mention: Hershey’s milk chocolate bar


----------



## Twigg (Oct 26, 2020)

Dean Winchester is better than Sam Winchester


----------



## Byphy (Oct 26, 2020)

BillHanna said:


> candy bars (US Division)
> 
> 1. Skor
> 2. Twix


I know a man of integrity when I see one


----------



## Kippington (Oct 26, 2020)

Byphy said:


> I know a man of integrity when I see one


How do you say your name?
Biffy?
Bye-Fey?
Bye-Fee?


----------



## juice (Oct 26, 2020)

Bye-pee?


----------



## Byphy (Oct 26, 2020)

Kippington said:


> How do you say your name?
> Biffy?
> Bye-Fey?
> Bye-Fee?



By-fee

It's a play on "hyphy" which is a style of music in the bay area (CA) in which I actually am not a fan of haha 

But I'm from the bay and it just kind of stuck as a username. My first name is Byron but friends call me By, so Byphy


----------



## Byphy (Oct 26, 2020)

juice said:


> Bye-pee?


Satayphy


----------



## tchan001 (Oct 26, 2020)

Best candy in the world.
Dalman supplied Krptoniter.
Packaged with an excellent knife included.


----------



## Twigg (Oct 26, 2020)

Kippington said:


> How do you say your name?
> Biffy?
> Bye-Fey?
> Bye-Fee?


I know! Its Blippi


----------



## juice (Oct 26, 2020)

I do like those glasses frames


----------



## M1k3 (Oct 26, 2020)

Byphy said:


> By-fee
> 
> It's a play on "hyphy" which is a style of music in the bay area (CA) in which I actually am not a fan of haha
> 
> But I'm from the bay and it just kind of stuck as a username. My first name is Byron but friends call me By, so Byphy


"Ghost ride the whip"


----------



## spaceconvoy (Oct 26, 2020)

Byphy said:


> ... actually am not a fan of haha ... it just kind of stuck as a username ...


Tell me about it. I created this username as an undergrad, probably while high, and I'm too stubborn to change it. Just a dumb inside joke among my friends. Oh well, it still gives me credit for all that positive feedback buying and selling headphones over a decade ago.

Completely off-topic and unrelated to anything that's ever happened on this forum... flexing on internet scrubs with pics of your luxe surroundings and vague statements about how little you care isn't very convincing. Truly not caring would be not responding. The impulse to publicly assert your superior only reveals the damage done to your brittle ego, while giving the trolls the attention hard-on they wanted all along. Just a random thought.


----------



## juice (Oct 26, 2020)

spaceconvoy said:


> Completely off-topic and unrelated to anything that's ever happened on this forum...


Yeah, that's not like suggesting $1K knives as starters at all...


----------



## tchan001 (Oct 26, 2020)

Might as well suggest original Kramers as a starter knives for Crazy Rich Asians.
$1K knives are for babies with only silver spoons.


----------



## ian (Oct 26, 2020)

@spaceconvoy I could imagine caring less what people think once I post pictures of my luxe surroundings. Maybe the posting is the therapy, not the indication that no therapy is needed. Hell, I need therapy after that thread too.

(All this is theoretical to me, though, since my surroundings have more of an empty Doritos package and used condom aesthetic.)


----------



## ian (Oct 26, 2020)

My high school usernames were all terrible. I think I called myself “hairball” for some unknown reason in middle school. Kids have weird senses of humor. 

Good topic, though. Those of you that have nonobvious usernames, what do they mean?


----------



## Byphy (Oct 26, 2020)

M1k3 said:


> "Ghost ride the whip"



Yee


----------



## Byphy (Oct 26, 2020)

ian said:


> @spaceconvoy
> (All this is theoretical to me, though, since my surroundings have more of an empty Doritos package and used condom aesthetic.)



One man's trash is another's treasure


----------



## ian (Oct 26, 2020)

I’m sure whoever ate the Doritos and used the condom had loads of fun.


----------



## tchan001 (Oct 26, 2020)

OMG, it wasn't you who ate the Doritos, etc.


----------



## panda (Oct 26, 2020)

BillHanna said:


> candy bars (US Division)
> 
> 1. Skor
> 2. Twix
> ...


I dont even know what skor is


----------



## M1k3 (Oct 26, 2020)

Toffee covered in chocolate.


----------



## juice (Oct 26, 2020)

M1k3 said:


> Toffee covered in chocolate.


Mmmm, diabetes


----------



## M1k3 (Oct 26, 2020)

juice said:


> Mmmm, diabetes


Don't forget the crunch. Diabetes and crunch. First 2 ingredients.


----------



## panda (Oct 26, 2020)

M1k3 said:


> Toffee covered in chocolate.


isn't that just heath bar?


----------



## Kippington (Oct 26, 2020)

I got my name from Pokémon. I used "Mudkips" in a computer game.
Never watched the show, I just used the name, which got shortened to Kipp and then Sir Kippington.


----------



## M1k3 (Oct 27, 2020)

panda said:


> isn't that just heath bar?


Pretty much. The ingredients is crunch then diabetes.


----------



## BillHanna (Oct 27, 2020)

panda said:


> isn't that just heath bar?


What if someone took a heath bar and made minor tweaks to improve it? Skor bar. At your service.


----------



## spaceconvoy (Oct 27, 2020)

my favorite dessert is pickles


----------



## alterwisser (Oct 27, 2020)

spaceconvoy said:


> my favorite dessert is pickles



with whipped cream and honey?


----------



## spaceconvoy (Oct 27, 2020)

bleh, no way... with spoonfuls of stoneground mustard


----------



## alterwisser (Oct 27, 2020)

spaceconvoy said:


> bleh, no way... with spoonfuls of stoneground mustard



try it, it’s oddly satisfying. I think it’s a Russian thing. I tried it in Finland though.

Russian gherkins with smetana and honey


----------



## BillHanna (Oct 27, 2020)

spaceconvoy said:


> my favorite dessert is pickles


Wrong thread


----------



## panda (Oct 27, 2020)

BillHanna said:


> What if someone took a heath bar and made minor tweaks to improve it? Skor bar. At your service.


sounds good to me, what are the tweaks?


----------



## BillHanna (Oct 27, 2020)

Thinner, better tasting toffee. Less stickiness. I haven’t had a Heath bar in ages, but I think the coating is tastier as well.


----------



## panda (Oct 27, 2020)

I gotta try one


----------



## BillHanna (Oct 27, 2020)

Put in the freezer.


----------



## juice (Oct 27, 2020)

BillHanna said:


> Put in the freezer.


Ah, the old Snickers improver - freeze it.


----------



## bahamaroot (Oct 28, 2020)

panda said:


> sounds good to me, what are the tweaks?


A higher percentage of diabetes.


----------



## mc2442 (Oct 28, 2020)

Sigh, just got blood work back for Friday's Dr checkup. I have been way too lax during Covid diet wise.....sweets are going to be in very limited intake for the forseeable future as my A1C was higher than it should be.

Damn I love carbs....sweets have come from limiting alcohol. Why do the things we love have to be so bad for us?


----------



## ian (Oct 28, 2020)

A few years ago I got into the habit of having a nice cup of herbal tea at night whenever I had a craving for dessert or a night cap.

I was such a f***ing moron back then.


----------



## juice (Oct 28, 2020)

mc2442 said:


> Damn I love carbs....sweets have come from limiting alcohol. Why do the things we love have to be so bad for us?


It doesn't take long to get to where you've forgotten about carbs. Really.


----------



## mc2442 (Oct 28, 2020)

I have tried low carbs a few times. Although you do get to where carbs are not natural, getting there still sucks.


----------



## mc2442 (Oct 28, 2020)

I don't subscribe to Keto as even veggies put you over, but a low carb diet is definitely preferred to a diabetic with high BS


----------



## juice (Oct 29, 2020)

mc2442 said:


> I don't subscribe to Keto as even veggies put you over


Not really, I eat some veges. You have to be careful as to which ones, of course.



mc2442 said:


> a low carb diet is definitely preferred to a diabetic with high BS


Yep, for sure. Or to prevent you even getting close to that, like so many people.


----------



## M1k3 (Nov 1, 2020)

Maybe a certain member who is on vacation was right? Next day Finland -> New York instead of same day?


----------



## IsoJ (Nov 1, 2020)

M1k3 said:


> Maybe a certain member who is on vacation was right? Next day Finland -> New York instead of same day?  View attachment 101278


Yep, talking about precise tracking updating


----------



## MarcelNL (Nov 2, 2020)

testing


----------



## ian (Nov 2, 2020)

Replying


----------



## M1k3 (Nov 2, 2020)

Objection!


----------



## ian (Nov 2, 2020)

Overruled.


----------



## MarcelNL (Nov 2, 2020)

just that I seem unable to post in the thread about rustling up knife sharpening action...weird...demoted to OT probably


----------



## Kippington (Nov 2, 2020)

MarcelNL said:


> just that I seem unable to post in the thread about rustling up knife sharpening action...weird...demoted to OT probably


Does the forum give a reason?


----------



## juice (Nov 2, 2020)

Kippington said:


> Does the forum give a reason?


I had the same problem yesterday, I was trying to reply to Ian in (some thread) and it wouldn't let me, no matter what I tried, even after a reboot of the machine. No explanation, just changed the colour of the "Post reply" button when I pressed it and that was the end of the story.


----------



## ian (Nov 2, 2020)

Sorry, I bribed @daveb so that I could always have the last word in conversations.


----------



## juice (Nov 2, 2020)

ian said:


> Sorry, I bribed @daveb so that I could always have the last word in conversations.


----------



## MarcelNL (Nov 2, 2020)

indeed, no reason other than a failure to post what I wrote....I'd like that option though, to be marketed by the forum mods 'final word option' ad $100 per week or so...let the biggest ego's arry the biggest burden ;-)


----------



## juice (Nov 2, 2020)

MarcelNL said:


> indeed, no reason other than a failure to post what I wrote....I'd like that option though, to be marketed by the forum mods 'final word option' ad $100 per week or so...let the biggest ego's arry the biggest burden ;-)


I will buy this


----------



## BillHanna (Nov 4, 2020)

What a week to have an anniversary. 

"Where do you want to go, Wife?"

"Uhhhh. NOWHERE."


----------



## NO ChoP! (Nov 4, 2020)

Put your stuntin' shades on and gas, break dip. 

Whatchamacallit
Snicker with Almond
Mint KitKat
Almond Joy

I had three of five Dao Vuas come up with micro cracks on the edge. Maybe the hideous grinds are to hid them.

I discovered my phone has been in powersaver mode. It's like a new phone now. So bright, and fast, and beeps and vibrates. I must be getting old.

I have replaced all beverage consumption with coffee. If I skip it in the evening, I feel like a heroin addict in the morning.


----------



## BillHanna (Nov 4, 2020)

panda said:


> I gotta try one


I had a mini Heath from the boy’s Halloween stash. They have almonds in them. That’s a no from me, dawg.


----------



## Matus (Nov 4, 2020)

Mod post: All on topic posts will be removed and poster banned from the thread.


----------



## Dhoff (Nov 4, 2020)

Matus said:


> Mod post: All non on topic posts will be removed and poster banned from the thread.



I like pancakes!


----------



## Matus (Nov 4, 2020)

Dhoff said:


> I like pancakes!


Good boy


----------



## ian (Nov 4, 2020)

Matus said:


> Mod post: All on topic posts will be removed and poster banned from the thread.



Hmm, given the title of the thread, this post seems the most on topic of the bunch. *head explodes*


----------



## Matus (Nov 4, 2020)

... gulp ...


----------



## Robert Lavacca (Nov 4, 2020)

juice said:


> Yeah, that's not like suggesting $1K knives as starters at all...


----------



## panda (Nov 4, 2020)

BillHanna said:


> I had a mini Heath from the boy’s Halloween stash. They have almonds in them. That’s a no from me, dawg.


what the crap, dislike. do they all come with almonds now?


----------



## spaceconvoy (Nov 4, 2020)

y'all know any good memes?


----------



## tchan001 (Nov 5, 2020)

Rival dad takes out his original Kramer and says, "No thanks, I do my own sharpening."


----------



## M1k3 (Nov 5, 2020)

tchan001 said:


> Rival dad takes out his original Kramer and says, "No thanks, I do my own sharpening."


Needs to be in meme form.


----------



## BillHanna (Nov 5, 2020)

panda said:


> what the crap, dislike. do they all come with almonds now?


I don’t know, but I was piiiiiiiiiiiissed. I ate it in the name of science, and was fully disappointed.


----------



## WildBoar (Nov 5, 2020)

BillHanna said:


> I don’t know, but I was piiiiiiiiiiiissed. I ate it in the name of science, and was fully disappointed.


Odd, they definitely do not seem to mention that:









HEATH


With its crunchy English toffee and smooth milk chocolate, it’s no wonder that HEATH Candy Bars have been a favorite for almost a century.




www.hersheys.com


----------



## BillHanna (Nov 5, 2020)

HEATH - Milk Chocolate English Toffee Bar - SmartLabel™


View HEATH Milk Chocolate English Toffee Bar product information via SmartLabel™!



smartlabel.hersheys.com





Gotta click through to find it.


----------



## McMan (Nov 5, 2020)

BillHanna said:


> HEATH - Milk Chocolate English Toffee Bar - SmartLabel™
> 
> 
> View HEATH Milk Chocolate English Toffee Bar product information via SmartLabel™!
> ...


Apparently they've always had almonds (if we trust Wikipedia). I don't remember this either.
Butterfly effect in action?

Just go with Skor. They're better by miles.


----------



## BillHanna (Nov 5, 2020)

McMan said:


> Just go with Skor. They're better by miles.


Quoted For Truth


----------



## BillHanna (Nov 7, 2020)

I refuse to pay more than 25USD for a pair of jeans, and even then my brow is furrowed.


----------



## bkultra (Nov 7, 2020)

Daughter's bath time handy work


----------



## bkultra (Nov 7, 2020)

My personal favorite


----------



## Twigg (Nov 7, 2020)

bkultra said:


> Daughter's bath time handy work
> 
> View attachment 102092


Good luck. Might be time for a talk. My 2 girls are more difficult to raise than my son.


----------



## TheNewMexican (Nov 9, 2020)

Learned how to apply spray paint in freezing and below freezing weather. Warm in bucket of hot tap water, let sit for 10 minutes, dump, refresh hot water then take it to the project. The solvents will not evaporate as quickly so may take up to 48 hours to fully dry before next coat.

Just extended my creative project building by another month!


----------



## BillHanna (Nov 10, 2020)

[NEW] Zojirushi Stainless Steel Exclusive Hello Kitty Travel Mug 16 fl oz Black SM-TA48-KTBA


Shop Japanese knives, knife sharpening stones, Japanese tableware, kitchenware, restaurant supplies and equipments, take out containers, sushi and ramen supplies




mtckitchen.com


----------



## tcmx3 (Nov 12, 2020)

BillHanna said:


> [NEW] Zojirushi Stainless Steel Exclusive Hello Kitty Travel Mug 16 fl oz Black SM-TA48-KTBA
> 
> 
> Shop Japanese knives, knife sharpening stones, Japanese tableware, kitchenware, restaurant supplies and equipments, take out containers, sushi and ramen supplies
> ...



tbh if I had a hello kitty fan in my life I would 100% buy this for them. the Zojirushi thermoses are really great and tough as nails. mine got in several fights with concrete and came out better than it had any right to.

anyway got myself a new shave soap from one of my very favorite brands, Ariana and Evans:





For me this is the only company competitive with Barrister & Mann for me personally, it just works really well with my facial hair and skin, and I've tried ALL of them lol.


----------



## Dhoff (Nov 24, 2020)

This man will help all of us. If you ever feel down just give it a watch


----------



## YG420 (Nov 24, 2020)

Dhoff said:


> This man will help all of us. If you ever feel down just give it a watch


----------



## ModRQC (Nov 24, 2020)

Dhoff said:


> This man will help all of us. If you ever feel down just give it a watch




It's rilly rilly simpel.


----------



## daveb (Nov 24, 2020)

Not the worst I've seen. Didn't know onion was a 6 syllable word


----------



## ian (Dec 3, 2020)

Gack! Gas stoves are bad? Apparently they lead to a 42% increase in childhood asthma? Hmmm... food for thought, although I haven’t done any research other than skimming this article. Probably fireplaces are even worse... everything I love wants to kill me.

Why Gas Stoves Are More Hazardous Than We’ve Been Led to Believe


----------



## M1k3 (Dec 3, 2020)

ian said:


> Gack! Gas stoves are bad? Apparently they lead to a 42% increase in childhood asthma? Hmmm... food for thought, although I haven’t done any research other than skimming this article. Probably fireplaces are even worse... everything I love wants to kill me.
> 
> Why Gas Stoves Are More Hazardous Than We’ve Been Led to Believe


----------



## Twigg (Dec 16, 2020)

Strange things are happening in the land of OZ. 









DAMAGE – MURRAY STREET PERTH WA – 30 NOVEMBER 2020 - Crime Stoppers Western Australia


At approximately 4:50pm on Monday 30 November 2020 a man has caused damage to the ground on Murray Street in Perth. The man has appeared to spin the wheels of an electric bicycle in order to draw explicit images with the rubber from the tyres. This has resulted in multiple images...




www.crimestopperswa.com.au


----------



## M1k3 (Dec 16, 2020)

Twigg said:


> Strange things are happening in the land of OZ.
> 
> 
> 
> ...


The third pic


----------



## Twigg (Dec 16, 2020)

M1k3 said:


> The third pic


----------



## 4wa1l (Dec 23, 2020)

Does anyone else agree that yo/western handled gyutos just look better? Similarly, nakiris and more traditional japanese shapes don't look right unless they have a wa handle.

Saw that yo handled Jiro nakiri posted on the knife findings and it just doesn't look right to me. As soon as it's on a gyuto though


----------



## ian (Dec 23, 2020)

No.


----------



## IsoJ (Dec 23, 2020)

Disagree


----------



## juice (Dec 23, 2020)

4wa1l said:


> Does anyone else agree that yo/western handled gyutos just look better?


If by "better" you mean "far far worse," then yeah, sure.


----------



## M1k3 (Dec 23, 2020)

4wa1l said:


> Does anyone else agree that yo/western handled gyutos just look better? Similarly, nakiris and more traditional japanese shapes don't look right unless they have a wa handle.
> 
> Saw that yo handled Jiro nakiri posted on the knife findings and it just doesn't look right to me. As soon as it's on a gyuto though


 

Bless your heart.


----------



## IsoJ (Dec 23, 2020)

Which one is the dildo handle?


----------



## M1k3 (Dec 23, 2020)

IsoJ said:


> Which one is the dildo handle?


The Birgersson


----------



## IsoJ (Dec 23, 2020)

M1k3 said:


> The Birgersson


So a western/yo handle, wa handle and The Birgersson handle. Got it


----------



## juice (Dec 24, 2020)

IsoJ said:


> Which one is the dildo handle?


I believe @ian and @RDalman are collaborating on a new one as well.


----------



## Qapla' (Dec 24, 2020)

4wa1l said:


> Does anyone else agree that yo/western handled gyutos just look better? Similarly, nakiris and more traditional japanese shapes don't look right unless they have a wa handle.
> 
> Saw that yo handled Jiro nakiri posted on the knife findings and it just doesn't look right to me. As soon as it's on a gyuto though


I don't know about the look, but I certainly consider it pretty silly how some Japanese makers (and even some non-Japanese users) somehow seem to forget that a chef's knife is a western knife.


----------



## Carl Kotte (Dec 24, 2020)

I think western handles often look better yes. But I like all handles except the ugly ones.


----------



## spaceconvoy (Dec 25, 2020)

People who buy a Toyama and believe it was hand forged by an 80yo man probably also believe in santa claus. Other famous makers too


----------



## Carl Kotte (Dec 25, 2020)

spaceconvoy said:


> People who buy a Toyama and believe it was hand forged by an 80yo man probably also believe in santa claus. Other famous makers too


I believe in everything!


----------



## IsoJ (Dec 25, 2020)

spaceconvoy said:


> People who buy a Toyama and believe it was hand forged by an 80yo man probably also believe in santa claus. Other famous makers too


Who doesn't believe in Santa?


----------



## juice (Dec 25, 2020)

IsoJ said:


> Who doesn't believe in Santa?


I hate Christmas, does that count?


----------



## IsoJ (Dec 25, 2020)

juice said:


> I hate Christmas, does that count?


You can still believe in Santa, it doesn't matter if you think he is an a......


----------



## Twigg (Jan 7, 2021)

I saw this article today, decided to post here, because... why not?

"Denmark airs kids cartoon about man with super long penis" Danish cartoon about man with superlong penis enrages parents


----------



## Carl Kotte (Jan 8, 2021)

Twigg said:


> I saw this article today, decided to post here, because... why not?
> 
> "Denmark airs kids cartoon about man with super long penis" Danish cartoon about man with superlong penis enrages parents


Yeah the man with the long penis divides Denmark. It comes in handy that long penis.


----------



## M1k3 (Jan 8, 2021)

Carl Kotte said:


> Yeah the man with the long penis divides Denmark. It comes in handy that long penis.


That's what she said.


----------



## juice (Jan 8, 2021)

Carl Kotte said:


> Yeah the man with the long penis divides Denmark.


I know it's not a big country, but it's still quite wide at its narrowest point...


----------



## ian (Jan 8, 2021)

Carl Kotte said:


> Yeah the man with the long penis divides Denmark. It comes in handy that long penis.



All the craziest stuff comes from central northern Europe, in my experience.

Edit: hmm, past couple days may contradict this.


----------



## juice (Jan 8, 2021)

ian said:


> Edit: hmm, past couple days may contradict this.


#Fair


----------



## DavidPF (Jan 13, 2021)

juice said:


> I know it's not a big country, but it's still quite wide at its narrowest point...





ian said:


> All the craziest stuff comes from central northern Europe, in my experience.
> 
> Edit: hmm, past couple days may contradict this.


I wonder whether he's multi-national enough to get moved to Iceland after he ... becomes obsolete. I don't think there's a penis museum in any other country besides Iceland. (See @ian 's first point, above.)


----------



## DavidPF (Jan 13, 2021)

One time, they transferred the penis museum's collection to a different building. Definitely a dick move, if you ask me.


----------



## Dhoff (Feb 25, 2021)




----------



## DavidPF (Feb 25, 2021)

Poor design.

The screw heads should be on the other side, to aid in food release.


----------



## Keith Sinclair (Feb 26, 2021)

daveb said:


> Come on ICE CREAM!



Almond milk Cherry Garcia


----------

